# Introducing &quot;Chasing Snow&quot;



## yeggous (Sep 21, 2017)

For those looking for another idiot's opinion, today I've launched

For now it's the feature 

Look for more static content as that page over time. Once the snow flies I'll hopefully dial in what resources are most useful to the reader.


----------



## Los (Sep 21, 2017)

yeggous said:


> For those looking for another idiot's opinion, today I've launched
> 
> For now it's the feature of my weather page:
> 
> Look for more static content as that page over time. Once the snow flies I'll hopefully dial in what resources are most useful to the reader.



Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice! I recently purchased two Acurite 5 in 1 Pro+ stations and have on mounted in CT and the other in VT. Both report out to Weather Underground. It's been fun tracking the weather in both locations. I look forward to your blog as we get into the cooler weather and snowy season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 24, 2017)

Curious how come you haven't posted much in the winter storm threads over the years?


----------



## yeggous (Sep 24, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Curious how come you haven't posted much in the winter storm threads over the years?



Honestly, why would I? Posting would have just instigated comments from people who were emotionally responding to something they once saw on TV or the internet. At best I would have corrected their beliefs which would have led to more people wherever I was skiing. And there are better venues if I want to have to get technical.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 25, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Honestly, why would I? *Posting would have just instigated comments from people who were emotionally responding to something they once saw on TV or the internet.*



Well that part's certainly true.  That's part of why I pretty much dropped out.  Some people were Dbags.  Especially with things like sharp cutoffs etc...  Acting like meteorologists were idiots over things they literally cant possibly get perfectly.



yeggous said:


> At best* I would have corrected their beliefs which would have led to more people wherever I was skiing. *And there are better venues if I want to have to get technical.



LOL.   Well, that's exactly why I used to post here, to attempt to try to help people.    I never viewed it as, _"The TV keeps saying this storm is only going to be 3" or 4" early on Saturday but that's not taking into account how quickly the real-life energy is moving versus modeled expectations and how it may dramatically over-perform at elevation.  FOOLS!  I'm traveling Friday night and getting the goods all to myself! ALL FOR ME!!!!!  Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, HE, Hah (in demonic laughter)"_


----------



## Cat in January (Sep 26, 2017)

Checked out the thread on your site.  Are you going to cover the whole NorthEast including Quebec or do you see a focus on the region you travel to.

Personally interested in products that include, ME and Quebec, specifically Chic Choc

Thanks for your public work


----------



## yeggous (Sep 26, 2017)

Cat in January said:


> Checked out the thread on your site.  Are you going to cover the whole NorthEast including Quebec or do you see a focus on the region you travel to.
> 
> Personally interested in products that include, ME and Quebec, specifically Chic Choc
> 
> Thanks for your public work



Undecided. I'm probably going to be cover at least the Eastern Townships. I'm not very familiar with the Chic Chocs.


----------



## John W (Oct 17, 2017)

it sucks that people cant just be kind and thankful for input and work done by others!  I love this thread. I check it every time I go skiing.  Sometimes I get skunked when I chase the snow - other times I don't but you cant blame people for the weather!  Yeggous - please know it is appreciated....


----------



## bigbog (Oct 23, 2017)

John W said:


> it sucks that people cant just be kind and thankful for input and work done by others!  I love this thread. I check it every time I go skiing.  Sometimes I get skunked when I chase the snow - other times I don't but you cant blame people for the weather!  Yeggous - please know it is appreciated....



+1


----------



## yeggous (Oct 25, 2017)

bigbog said:


> +1



Thanks for the support. The latest post is live. I'm trying to keep it positive!


----------

